# Trek T100? Worth it?



## Jerry-rigged

So I am just starting to look at tandems... Looking for a starter bike, don't want a wal-mart bike, don't want to drop $2k-$4k on a bike till I know I will use it... So I am looking used. 

I have seen several adds (or probably the same add listed several times) for a Trek T100. Year, maybe '02,'03. no group listed. Pic shows a black skinny tube bike with drop bars, can't tell much else...

Any one know if the T100 is worth a look? What group should I expect to see? Asking price is around $600-$800...

and yah, I did a search, didn't come up with anything... As a Trek, I would expect it to be a decent bike, but probably not a great bike... Is that about right?

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## butlerrider

http://bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=trek+t100

I don't know, it seems a little steep for a 15 year old or so bike. Also, per bikepedia.com, the T100 didn't have drop bars, so someone's done some modifications. I'd make sure everything shifts nicely under load, then offer $400 if it's in nice shape.


----------



## elvisvelo

*I cannot say what is a fair price, but....*

getting a good tandem in good shape for less that a grand is good news IMHO.

I have a slightly older version of the T100 bike and I think it is a very good entry-level tandem. Most of the entry level tandems around at the time I got mine were much less stable and felt pretty noodle-y in speedy cornering. The Trek engineering and design was very good, and spec'ing was quite decent.
They did make tandems with drop bars, I don't know if they did in the year that you are thinking of.


----------

